# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  WINCHESTER SUPER X .308 SWAP for 7mm08

## diana2

Hi, I got some factory Winchester Power Point Super x .308 150grain (2xnew  full packs + 2 single = 44 in total) would like to swap for factory ammunition in 7mm08 .
Anything considered 7mm08
Cheers :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## diana2

Sorry meant to say 42 in total.. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## diana2

Or swap for 7mm 120gr Sierra Pro Hunter, or you have some for sale?
Please pm if you got any for sale or swap.
Cheers :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## diana2

All sorted, thank you :Have A Nice Day:

----------

